# WWII German plane parts.



## johns-salvage (Dec 22, 2008)

I have some German plane parts my Grandfather brought home with him from WWII. Mostly small stuff : Ignition, Tachometer, new spark plugs ETC. If you want a piece of history or are restoring a plane let me know. I am not sure what the stuff is off but can send picture if you are interested. I am not going to give it away or donate it either.
Thanks, John 

Phone number removed


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 22, 2008)

johns-salvage said:


> I am not going to give it away or donate it either.




I take it then you know the forum policy of selling stuff here then and thats a big no, no. Bye and dont come back because your history!!!!!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 22, 2008)

oh splash another one, good kill Micdrow, why the hell people do that is just absurd and annoying


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice move, Paul. He's been here before, I think.

Charles


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2008)

Such a stuff belongs to the museums. I hate people like you. These parts are the pieces of history. I´m sure your granpa would have the same opinion...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2008)

Agree with all. Nice abschuss Paul!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2008)

Micdrow splashes another one. Nice shot.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah this one kinda hit a sore spot with me also.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2008)

his user-name was a giveaway.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep, dirty slimy piece of detritus...


----------

